

This French Fry Vending Machine Is Poised for Global Domination - choult
http://www.grubstreet.com/2013/11/french-fry-vending-machine.html

======
VaedaStrike
My wife would kill to have this nearby our home.

------
sharemywin
Anyone know what they cost?

